# Medicare Foot Care



## kfc (Feb 9, 2009)

What are Medicare's standards for getting toe nails trimmed, for Diabetic patients? Is it once every 61 days? I can not seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## Erica1217 (Feb 13, 2009)

"If qualifications for coverage are met, these services are typically covered once every 60 calendar days.

More frequent treatment requires supporting documentation indicating the medical necessity of the increased frequency. If the supporting documentation is not submitted, these services will be denied. The denial would then need to be appealed, with the supporting documentation attached
to the appeal request."

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/Foot Care Billing Guide.pdf


----------



## kfc (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for your input and the site!!!

Misty


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 16, 2009)

Also make sure you are aware of your FI/MAC LCD's.  Good luck!


----------

